# definition of hoodride



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

from urbandictionary.com:
hOOdride (urbandictionary.com): 
A hoodride is an old vintage car that's been lowered and has original faded or worn paint. In the best case, the car will also have rust and patina. Mismatched panels, dents and missing parts enhance the look because they add more character and originality. Driving a hoodride is about making use of a car everyone else would avoid because it's "ugly" or "beyond repair" and being able to love it for what it is. It's enjoying your car because you built it the way you want, and not how everyone else thinks it should look. 
A hoodride is most often an older model air-cooled Volkswagen, but it doesn't really have to be a VW to qualify for hoodride status--It can be any rusty old car. 

hoodride.com is dead hoodrider.com is ALIVE!!!
im looking to get the inside tip of it all what makes it a hoodride?when you find a good deal does anyone buy parts knowing someday they might need then. ive noticed that hood ride is ratty but with some nice *nice shoes* and even some not so nice one but most of them work. i dont wanna bite anyones styles but need pointers and pics would helpful

_Modified by trutribunal2g at 11:29 AM 4-30-2007_


_Modified by trutribunal2g at 12:24 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## 96744.5 (Jun 30, 2006)

your a trip man,there is no definition,it's a style.So don't even think about trying to make your car a "hoodride"


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: definition of hoodride (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_im looking to get the inside tip of it all what makes it a hoodride?when you find a good deal does anyone buy parts knowing someday they might need then. ive noticed that hood ride is ratty but with some nice *nice shoes* and even some not so nice one but most of them work. i dont wanna bite anyones styles but need pointers and pics would helpful

You said yourself its a style. So take in all the things you like about "hoodride" or that style of car and they way it looks, and form your own style. Or take it all in and build something completely different. What do you like about this style? Why? Just make whatever you choose as a platform, your own.


----------



## killerbunny84 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: definition of hoodride (stagger_lee)*

http://www.hoodride.com ?????


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: definition of hoodride (killerbunny84)*

Don't TRY to be anything. (...EXCEPT L_O_W, that is.







)
Work with what you've got & slam it.
Low ride height + tires = 90% of what "cool" is.


----------



## stealth67vw (Dec 12, 2004)

You take a rusty piece of $hit, slam it to the ground with a 6-8" narrowed beam and call it good. Hoodride is not a style it's an excuse. Instead of saving a car by putting quality effort and money into it they take it to shows and show it to impressionable 15 year olds and they they think they are cool. Kinda like showing off a fat girlfriend to all your virgin friends.


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (stealth67vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealth67vw* »_You take a rusty piece of $hit, slam it to the ground with a 6-8" narrowed beam and call it good. Hoodride is not a style it's an excuse. Instead of saving a car by putting quality effort and money into it they take it to shows and show it to impressionable 15 year olds and they they think they are cool. Kinda like showing off a fat girlfriend to all your virgin friends.

LMFAO! thats it. nailed it.


----------



## ashortkidVW (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (stagger_lee)*

oh man, I'm waiting for the onslaught of hoodriders to come in next. this might not be pretty...
*sigh*
Hoodride does seem to be more the younger crowd, emphasis on attitude, slamming it, making it mechanically sound and usually a lil' rusty (though not all the time).
A 'purist' says, "turn back the hand of time to save this beetle"
A 'hoodrider' says, "enjoy the beetle now, cuz the hand of time is coming to backhand this car"


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (stealth67vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealth67vw* »_Kinda like showing off a fat girlfriend to all your virgin friends.

Nothing wrong with a fat chick.
Its all kinds. Its finding a piece rotting away, and getting it running, then slammed. Its like presenting a piece someone discarded in its natural way. 
But even though my windshield is rotting away, doesn't mean I'm not trying to fix it, I just don't mean, or want, a pristine piece. But that's me.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (ashortkidVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashortkidVW* »_oh man, I'm waiting for the onslaught of hoodriders to come in next. this might not be pretty...
*sigh*
Hoodride does seem to be more the younger crowd, emphasis on attitude, slamming it, making it mechanically sound and usually a lil' rusty (though not all the time).
A 'purist' says, "turn back the hand of time to save this beetle"
A 'hoodrider' says, "enjoy the beetle now, cuz the hand of time is coming to backhand this car"



I think the dudes who spend tons of money restoring them to drive them once in a while are the ones with thier panties in a wad, if youre going to have it drive it dont let it sit in a garage and do nothing.
I always thought hoodride was taking the cars that people dont think are salvageable and making them work and enjoying them , eventually one of these guys who wants to restore it will.
The dump in its former hoodride glory








The dump now








I think people take things too seriously , hoodride is appealing to those who wanna see cars that otherwise would get turned into garage queens get driven and enjoyed.


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_
I think the dudes who spend tons of money restoring them to drive them once in a while are the ones with thier panties in a wad, if youre going to have it drive it dont let it sit in a garage and do nothing.
I always thought hoodride was taking the cars that people dont think are salvageable and making them work and enjoying them , eventually one of these guys who wants to restore it will.
The dump in its former hoodride glory








The dump now








I think people take things too seriously , hoodride is appealing to those who wanna see cars that otherwise would get turned into garage queens get driven and enjoyed.

i thought that car was RIP???
anyways...i agree with you...why spend money on a car to not drive it?


----------



## Birdmanhere (Jun 8, 2006)

hoodrides are POS cars that the owners are too lazy/cheap to fix them right


----------



## von funkenstein (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (Birdmanhere)*

^^^^^ um no...go hang out on hoodride.com and say that...you'll be educated. most of the hoodrides on that site are 100% mechanically sound just a little rusty...it's just like the hotrod scene. 
now...how many splines down is that on the rear of the resurrected dump?


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (Birdmanhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Birdmanhere* »_hoodrides are POS cars that the owners are too lazy/cheap to fix them right

You must be from the Samba.


----------



## ashortkidVW (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

here's my .02, i'm fairly new to aircooled and I don't want to step on anybody's toes...
It seems like the rusty hoodrides stop when they're almost there. If they'r mechanically sound, why stop there? Why not finish the job and make it structurally sound?
I'd also like to add that I think there's definitely something to be said that it can be a good look. However, someone's original idea for that kind of car probably gave SOME people the idea they could be lazy and cool at the same time.
Bottomline: I don't know if I could ever respect a rusty hoodride as much as one that has been "properly" restored. I still like a hoodride on the road and still appreciate that it's on the road. However, I see more pride in a person's work when it comes to doing a good restoration. 
Thoughts?


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (ashortkidVW)*

So the idea of driving a car thats got character bothers you , at least with a hoodride youre not gonna be terrified to park it in a normal lot , with a properly restored car youre always going to be worried that someone is going to ruin the paint or ding the door.
You anti-hoodride dudes are all uppity about restoring , i mean **** at least those dudes drive thier cars, more than a few times a year.


----------



## ashortkidVW (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_So the idea of driving a car thats got character bothers you

Nope, not at all what I'm saying. Reread. I'm just saying, by virtue of the fact that everything's been done, including complete bodywork, a properly restored car will always have more respect in my book than a car that looks like it's been left as is. I think it's just because it shows me that the car owner has pride in his car.
What I'm NOT saying: That I don't respect hoodrides
I'm just saying, it impresses me more to see a properly restored VW.


----------



## ashortkidVW (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (ashortkidVW)*

I guess what I'm trying to say is that there is a place for all, some are more impressive than others, but in the end it's important to just have fun. Nothing wrong with that. I actually like hoodrides to a certain degree - there's some charm. Like others, when it comes to holes in the floorpan, or dropping with a disregard for safety in the name of being "cool" is uncool. To keep the flaws that make that car unique - really cool


_Modified by ashortkidVW at 3:18 PM 4-10-2007_


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (ashortkidVW)*

i kinda see what youre saying but look at voodoo's car ,that things dope all around , and its cooler than a full resto in my eyes any day of the week








Its got character, it something that he drives and enjoys and its just cool


----------



## stealth67vw (Dec 12, 2004)

I don't own a garage queen or a full on $15,000 stock resto, I'm not a newbie (been into VWs since 1989) and I'm not a purist. I have owned nice VWs, drivers, drag bugs, bajas, slammed cars and other piles of crap that I would be embarassed to take to a show or even drive. I have never owned a car to show. All my cars have to be 100% functional. A car with less than 1" of suspension travel , no matter what kind of car is unsafe and illegal. If your beam or pan is scraping you are destroying the car intentionally alot faster than if it was left in the barn or field from which you drug it out. 
The defintion of patina: 
1 a : a usually green film formed naturally on copper and bronze by long exposure or artificially (as by acids) and often valued aesthetically for its color b : a surface appearance of something grown beautiful especially with age or use
2 : a superficial covering or exterior 
This doesn't include a [email protected]%&ing rust hole.
I don't have a pristine car and I don't want one. My current 1967 bug is my only car and it gets driven 6 days a week minimum, sometimes up to 1,700 miles a month. I drive it everywhere, rain sleet or snow. Try diving something with temps or 135 only 1/2 inch off the ground in the snow. It don't happen and if it did that person is a complete moron. If my car starts to show it's age, I fix it. I don't call it a hoodride and leave it the way it is. 

















_Modified by stealth67vw at 6:52 AM 4-11-2007_


_Modified by stealth67vw at 6:58 AM 4-11-2007_


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (stealth67vw)*

Its nice that you feel that way , but ive had super low cars since the day ive had my license and all of them have been functional, i understand your dislike towards rustholes , and again there are a select few cars on hoodride that are total rust buckets.
The idea of hoodride to me has always been people making the forgotten and considered unsalvageable cars run and drive, i think its pretty cool , its nice to have a car thats clean and useful but its also fun to enjoy cars that really wouldnt have much of a chance given to them otherwise rolling under thier own power.


----------



## willthewheelman (May 8, 2005)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_i kinda see what youre saying but look at voodoo's car ,that things dope all around , and its cooler than a full resto in my eyes any day of the week

I think its because its more personal.
I mean once you've seen a nicely restored beetle you've seen them all. My dads a purist and i dont get it, might as well have bought a bug back in the day new and put it in a box and taken it out only on sundays.
I buy my cars to drive em and enjoy em hood ride seams to be all about that.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*









this ride is dope


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

its voodoos car hes voodooking on here i think


----------



## ashortkidVW (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (willthewheelman)*

I agree, making a car your own is really cool, I'm all for it, just don't pass off a rusty car you slapped together as your work of art y'know?
Voodoo's car is clearly not just a piece of crap slapped together - it definitely rocks, and you can see the effort he put into that car. It's hard to describe the cars that I don't really respect... but I know 'em when I see 'em and I think it's safe to say everyone else does too.


----------



## ashortkidVW (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (ashortkidVW)*

This thread has made me think a lot about what I am, purist or hoodride. The answer is probably neither. I just like to see the cars cared for, but let's not be afraid to have fun with these cars. I like a good resto for the attention to detail, i like customizations when they're not cliche because it pushes the envelope. But either way, have some common sense about it!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (ashortkidVW)*

this thread turned out more than expected


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (ashortkidVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashortkidVW* »_I agree, making a car your own is really cool, I'm all for it, just don't pass off a rusty car you slapped together as your work of art y'know?
Voodoo's car is clearly not just a piece of crap slapped together - it definitely rocks, and you can see the effort he put into that car. It's hard to describe the cars that I don't really respect... but I know 'em when I see 'em and I think it's safe to say everyone else does too.


When i started reading hoodride before i registered all the cars on there were like that , anymore people are calling everything thats rusty a hoodride ,it kills what the site started as.


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

My personal opinion...
Mechanically sound ride (by any means necessary) Fun, and most of all it shows the character of the driver. These cars have been known for AGES for their ability to be fixed and drivable with a wire hanger some ducktape, a piece of water hose and 2 safty pins. I'm not knocking quality parts and pan off restorations but honestly to me these guys that drive their buckets rusty or not are the ones who REALLY are holding on to what it is to own a VW Beetle. Immaculant beetles are a thing that have just recently become more appealing in my experience. I can remember when my Dad and I could go out and by 3 of these cars for 500 dollars. 
Here's the short end of it. Owning a VW has always been about character.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Kiddo)*

i might have found a bug local for a hood ride cant wait to go look but then i have to decide if i want a square back or beetle both are pretty much in the same condition and price range


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

square backs are HOT. I envy you right now, such a tough decision...


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Kiddo)*

the guy offered 400 deleivered for the bug and the other guy its bee sittin {hidden} and he said at most 500 bucks. it need a motor though the bug comes with one but needs rebuilt. im prolly gonna buy the bug and wait till i get some more cash to buy the square i want to bag the beetle and the square im just gonna drop it. can a square be lowered too to the point it touched but adjusting the susoension. i was told it can be towered with stock parts


----------



## boosted corrado 91 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

THIS IS A HOODRIDE


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (boosted corrado 91)*

naaaaah that ish is just plain ghetto...








(with out sponsorship.)
and yah, I'm black.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Kiddo)*

anyone got pics of your own hoodride? what if anything did you add to it?


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Mine is the white,black and brown one.Mostly I just drive It.But I have been doing some bodywork.It has new channels,pans,brakes,tires,etc.The ugly one is Sean's pile and he has also been fixing It(T3 rear brake conversion and some other odds and ends)


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (57Drag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *57Drag* »_








 
both are dope but i like the one on the left more


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_
When i started reading hoodride before i registered all the cars on there were like that , anymore people are calling everything thats rusty a hoodride ,it kills what the site started as. 

i didnt read the whole thread, i am not a "member" of hoodride's website.
but i remember when "hoodrides" came out (i even had one, but not with the coined term) i think the thing that sort of started it was guys were rebuilding pans with narrowed beams and such then setting the unrestored cars on them. it only takes a day yo pull the pan out from under the car. then it became a "weekend project" to slam a aircooled and make it run. so why not run it to a few shows before it went under the knife? then it became the slammed barn finds. 
i think the term "hoodride" is now taken out of context. from what i remember it was a group around kcw? who started it all. like naming their own aircooled rat style, but then it became something where anyone and everyonecould download the cutout, and spray it on their own car. and to me that ruined it. ive seen hood ride sprayed on everything from 50's cadillacs to 2000 honda civics, with a few fed ex trucks in between. 
edit: and i dont want this to be taken i prefer one over the other, or that i am complaining about someone who has an aircooled hoodride. im just saying that now.. anything that isn't pretty is deemed hoodride. and it kinda sucks for people who put effort into the look.



_Modified by vw.insect at 11:33 AM 4-24-2007_


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (vw.insect)*

my friend matt's 72 square, its been sold though


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (freeze plug)*

um, yea, hoodride. og paint, og interior, rebuilt engine, just plain dope. the front beam is an inch off the ground and the rear exhaust is a little more off the ground.











_Modified by rustslanga at 11:49 PM 4-24-2007_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (rustslanga)*

anyone se the thread where somone sprayed their car with oven cleaner to stri[p the paint and then pressure wash it off?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: definition of hoodride (trutribunal2g)*

hoodride.com rest in piece
dead beat give us our money back!


_Modified by trutribunal2g at 11:30 AM 4-30-2007_


----------



## 96744.5 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: definition of hoodride (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_dead beat cack sucker derrick-ledouche give us our money back!


----------



## Aetsh (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: definition of hoodride (trutribunal2g)*

I need to read this again


----------



## Noshujate (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (stealth67vw)*

dude you're out of oregon eh? grants pass, even better! I live in medford dude! we should go cruising some time, i have a few buddies with vw's and love to go out and hang around town....
email me up at [email protected]

later


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Noshujate)*

my 2 cents.
a hoodride is an art. just like restoring one, preserving its aged beauty is also a project in itself. im a long time aircooled guy and have done everything under the sun to them except preserve ugly. so now i have found a 65 that would usually get parted out because of the rust issues, but.... in this new aera of popular "hoodrides" this bug lives on, and in style i might add. 
so its not being lazy, its taking the oppritunity to enjoy what would usually be destroyed. a hood ride is a true expression for someones love for old vw's. it takes a die hard to really want to drive their rusty, loud, rattle box. no heat, no comfort, just crude love for your dub. 
here is mine


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (16v po boy)*

i cant beleive this tread is still going...


----------



## DnF_Motorsports (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Does the hoodride style apply to older aircooled or can it apply to newer MK2 - MK3 cars as well? Can I see some pictures of MK2 - MK3 Hoodrides?


----------



## PKhia (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (DnF_Motorsports)*

I think that did it


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (DnF_Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnF_Motorsports* »_Does the hoodride style apply to older aircooled or can it apply to newer MK2 - MK3 cars as well? Can I see some pictures of MK2 - MK3 Hoodrides? 


No , its supposed to be aimed at aircooleds pre 67 at that


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

after this thread has been ressurected i finally found this
http://www.urbandictionary.com...dride


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (DnF_Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnF_Motorsports* »_Does the hoodride style apply to older aircooled or can it apply to newer MK2 - MK3 cars as well? Can I see some pictures of MK2 - MK3 Hoodrides? 


thats rat stylz


----------



## hoodride (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

























btw a hoodride does not need to be a dub...for example








seb


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

got a copy of that decal?









i beleive that would be better in the rat rod catagory


----------



## _pineapplegti_ (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

A Hoodride is just another label. The aircooled scene has seen many facets in the 70 years vws have been around.. there was a time when u had to have shaved moldlings vitaloni mirrors a wink mirror and a set of centerlines to even get noticed.. or a time when a two tone paint job and whitewalls would raise an eyebrow. But during all these fads are styles there have been the guys who couldnt afford the 4000 dollar paintjob or the sewfine interior or couldnt afford the 2180 or the dual dellortos.  They bought rusty forgotten bondo buckets and made them theirs by sitting them on the ground.. now granted the 8 inch beam and notched spring plates are a progression of the style but a "hoodride" is nothing new and will never go away due to a website going down.
I came from a time when "bus werks" and "the boyz" and "highvolkage" or your local vw club were laughed at for doing the same exact thing that people are swinging off others nuts for today

_Modified by _pineapplegti_ at 1:07 AM 12-12-2007_


_Modified by _pineapplegti_ at 1:07 AM 12-12-2007_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (_pineapplegti_)*

i agree each generation has their own.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (hoodride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hoodride* »_








seb

i love this car.


----------



## _pineapplegti_ (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_mk2* »_
i love this car.










me too


----------



## PbRGUY (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (_pineapplegti_)*

You guys are going about this all wrong building a car is supposed to be a way for you to be unoriginal and for you to put your OWN flavor on a convas(car) some people like painted cars, some people like flames, some people love cars that are completely og and stock. I could go on and on about the all the ways people do cars....Just because someone runs into a car thats been sitting for 20+years pulls it ut of the weeds lowers it puts wheels on it and rolls it around doesn't have anything to do with being broke, its the way he wants his car to look, same with the guy who pulls the same car out of the weeds and pan off restos it. Its the way he wants his car! You call tese fads or whatever you want but look at it this way we would be absalutely nowhere if it wasn't for the old fads we borrow stuff from. Hotroders hate the term RATROD they don't think there cars are rats they are hotrods just like everyother guys hotrod they just don't send em' to a shop and throw 100 g's at a guy and say this is what they want done....they spend countless hours with friends planning on what there gonna do next or searching for parts. Its about you and what your imagination can come up with. Who cares if itsrusty or painted...who cares if its stock or modded....enjoy them for what they are. Until the man takes them away and we all end up teleporting everywhere!









this is how I get around at the moment I don't think of it as a hoodride in fact i'm almost offended when people do.








another one of the cars i've done

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_mk2* »_
i love this car.











it is pretty sweet


----------



## ashortkidVW (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Oddly enough this came up in this month's issue of HotVW's in the Letter to the Editor section ("Bug Mail")
"I just wanted to write and express my aggravation about last September's Semaphore column. You "down" rusty VWs as though they are not part of the VW scene. Yes, I do own and drive a ratty '65 Bug everyday. I can't believe someone that is suppose to dig VWs as much as you say you do downs us for our style. Not everyone can afford to spend thousands of dollars on fixing up our cars. The guys that own and drive these ratty cars are not afraid to drive them and have them get all dinged up. It is snobs like you that give our scene a bad name. I can appreciate any VW in whatever form as long as that person is happy with it. Who am I to judge them? I can say there has been much money spent on my car to keep it driving, as like I said, it is my daily driver. Do resto guys drive their fancy high dollar Bugs everyday, or do they sit in a garage waiting for the next car show under a cover? It should not matter how we style our cars, it should matter that we love our VWs just as much as the shiny cars. I'm sure this letter may not get printed, because I might hurt some feelings. But if I don't say it, who will? You guys need to open your eyes and see that we young guys are keeping old VWs alive. I can't stand to see someone spend all that time and money on a car and then let it sit and not enjoy it. My ratty '65 Bug has been driven to several long distance shows and will be driven to many more.
- Russ
via e-mail
_Russ, we think you misunderstood R.K. Smith's position in that column. He wasn't saying that he can't enjoy checking out any Bugs - even daily drivers that are unique, and personalized with a bit of primer and/or rust. But he doesn't believe that the level of workmanship involved in primered or rusty cars raises to the level of a cover car. If it did, we'd have quite a few aging Baja Bugs vying for the cover!_ "


----------



## ashortkidVW (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (ashortkidVW)*

My point and I guess stance on this draws from both points of view. I appreciate cars for what they are - a "hoodride" as a lot of people like to call it is simply a car that is meant to be driven and admired for the fact that it's being driven (as long as it's safe).  It's just not ever going to make a cover or win a show because - well, it's not as impressive as a non-rusty car. It has nothing to do with the resto guys high and mighty attitude (just like it has nothing to do with a hoodride's I-can-go-lower-than-you-because-i'm-a-total-bada** attitude). 
A hoodride is a hoodride and that's okay. A showcar is a showcar which is okay also. Just don't judge try to pass one off as one and the same.


----------



## hoodride (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (ashortkidVW)*

^^^ well said...cheers guys
and because im such a hooore
























and THIS ONE I WOULD KILL FOR....


----------



## hoodride (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_








got a copy of that decal?









i beleive that would be better in the rat rod catagory


rat rod hoodride....potato patao...all same








sorry no decal...but i got these...



















































_Modified by hoodride at 9:46 PM 12-13-2007_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (hoodride)*

thanx ill add the ones i dont have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

anyone else?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

what do you like to see on a hoodride?
i dig one aux light on the front bumper


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Can I still ride with the hoodride crew? I've owned several air cooled vw's...and never thought I'd stray from them, but this was the deal of the century and has so much potential in my eyes....



_Modified by Cort at 1:28 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_Can I still ride with the hoodride crew? I've owned several air cooled vw's...and never thought I'd stray from them, but this was the deal of the century and has so much potential in my eyes....

















it its pretty sweet but i would say its more of a rat. maybe start its own class euro rats? lol


----------



## Sweetlookin66 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Yarils ride (lower square back) is not a hoodride.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sweetlookin66)*

ok how can a mk3 with a sanded down hood sprayed with water a hoodride ??


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_ok how can a mk3 with a sanded down hood sprayed with water a hoodride ??

I think thats more "rat stylez" personally


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (PbRGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PbRGUY* »_










isn't that Franklins old panel ??
An I agree with some of what you said but the guys that have what we call ratrods are call traditional not just hotrod's 
but, thats my take on it


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
I think thats more "rat stylez" personally









agreed 
I concur that statement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
I think thats more "rat stylez" personally










agreed.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

anyone know if DBD is going to buy the domain name again in FEB?


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

no he isn't


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

do you know what host he used? i want to buy the domain name and get it back up and running.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

for what your biz ??


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

well i want to get hoodride.com back up period. and i want to add a classified section.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

if you did that and if DBD did find out he could sue you 
you realize this right ?


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

plus...why bring back something that most everyone in this community hates?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_if you did that and if DBD did find out he could sue you 
you realize this right ?

how do you figure?
as of feb he doesnt own the domain name. is hoodride copyrighted?

_Quote, originally posted by *Rattysquare* »_plus...why bring back something that most everyone in this community hates? 

i dont care what "most everyone" hates


_Modified by trutribunal2g at 10:59 AM 1-21-2008_


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
how do you figure?
as of feb he doesnt own the domain name. is hoodride copyrighted?
i dont care what "most everyone" hates

_Modified by trutribunal2g at 10:59 AM 1-21-2008_
Do it man, Hoodride was the shizz. You got to bring back the gallery/forums.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (El Jarretto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Jarretto* »_Do it man, Hoodride was the shizz. You got to bring back the gallery/forums.

we must not be most people


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

anyone know what all is involved in setting up a web site? ive been looking at godaddy.com and it looks like you can do it yourself, have them do it or anything in between.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

http://search.msn.com/results....I=365


----------



## IKEACAR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_ok how can a mk3 with a sanded down hood sprayed with water a hoodride ??

Dereks car is sick. You definitely gotta hand it to him for putting together an awesome car.








Maybe hoodride is simply a state of mind, or an automotive movement, but you can't say that something isn't "hoodride" if a definition can't even be clarified. 
My $.02.
The other $.98 goes to Derek for his whip.


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (IKEACAR)*

You can't make Hoodride.


----------



## JThw8 (Dec 14, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_do you know what host he used? i want to buy the domain name and get it back up and running. 

Doesnt matter what host he used. You can get the domain from any registrar after the expiration. The expiration is NOT the date listed on whois (the feb date) Below is a brief explanation of the process.
You will also just be buying the name, not the content or hosting service. You will need to get a host service and set everything up again so if setting up/running websites is not something you have done you may need to think on this.
Im tempted to register it since I have a few leftover free registrations through my host and Id personally like to register it just to make sure it never sees the light of day again.
And no Im not hatin on the style...just the "movement"
I used to roll this around for fun








Anyway, more on the domain expiration process:
_How a domain expires
Contrary to popular belief, domains do not expire when they say they do. If the owner of a domain does not renew by the expiration date of the domain, the domain goes into “expired” status. For 40 days, the domain is in a grace period where all services are shut off, but the domain owner may still renew the domain for a standard renewal fee. If a domain enters this period, it is a good first indicator that it may not be renewed, but since the owner can re-register without penalty, it can also just be a sign of laziness or procrastination.
After 40 days are up, the domain’s status changes to “redemption period”. During this phase, all WhoIs information begins disappearing, and more importantly, it now costs the owner an additional fee to re-activate and re-register the domain. The fee is currently around $100, depending on your registrar. When a domain enters its redemption period, it’s a good bet the owner has decided not to renew.
Finally, after the redemption period, the domain’s status will change to “locked” as it enters the deletion phase. The deletion phase is 5 days long, and on the last day between 11am and 2pm Pacific time, the name will officially drop from the ICANN database and will be available for registration by anybody.
The entire process ends exactly 75 days after the listed expiration date. _


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (JThw8)*

thanx for the info JThw8. 
they way i see "hoodride movement" is alot like how i look at "rat rods" some like the term some dont. either way they rock. keeping the rides on the road is what matters. passing it on is also important. you cant ask anything out of the box on THE SAMBA. there isnt enough traffic here in the aircooled forums. and what KCW does isnt what i feel is hoodride. you can probably get all the same info if you search all three of those web sites as you could at the old hoodride.com but it would be easier to have a place to find it all. THE SAMBA will DELETE anything involved with hoodride.

i just dig "rats" period doesnt matter if its rat rods, rat stylz or hoodride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKIII iz KING (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Cort) cause i can't drive*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_Can I still ride with the hoodride crew? I've owned several air cooled vw's...and never thought I'd stray from them, but this was the deal of the century and has so much potential in my eyes.... 

less damage that way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Cort) cause i can't drive (MKIII iz KING)*









that car is dope.


----------



## DemoFly (Aug 12, 2007)

The art of dumping a rusty aircooled to where it scrapes on the ground. And making a video with cypress hill playing as the backtrack pretty much. Oh wait, no. It's a lifestyle. My bad.

but they do look sweet as hell.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (DemoFly)*

scraping is cool period especially when you can do it on demand


_Quote, originally posted by *buggyman* »_http://search.msn.com/results....I=365 









i know how to get the domain name but i need to know about the host???


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

their old host???


----------



## JThw8 (Dec 14, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

What do you need the host for? You can host it with whomever you want.


----------



## traderjay (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_








that car is dope.


fo shizzal


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (JThw8)*

i thought that was the next step. after buyin the domain name whats next?


----------



## JThw8 (Dec 14, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_i thought that was the next step. after buyin the domain name whats next?

Hosting is the next step, but you can use any host. You don't need to know or use the old one.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (JThw8)*

thats what it sounded like he wanted to do in his previous posts


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

i like the set up of the old site and figured i could keep the look with a few changes with the same host. whats it cost to host or whatever?


----------



## JThw8 (Dec 14, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_i like the set up of the old site and figured i could keep the look with a few changes with the same host. whats it cost to host or whatever?

Typically a host just provides server space not content and appearence so the host you choose wont really matter.
Essentially a host is an empty jar, you fill it with whatever you like. The stuff that DBD filled the jar with is no more, you will have to start it all over again.
Hosting cost itself has some variables. How much space you want/need (if you want to put up photos of the cars you need alot of space) How much bandwidth do you want/need? Bandwidth is the amount of traffic your site is allowed in a given month. Do you need databases configured on the server? (yes for forums and photo galleries)
The lists continue. You just kind of have to shop hosts and see what they offer. Also since you are new to the web building thing you might want to look for a host with some user friendly build tools.
By way of example, the package I have through my host gives me 8 domains (4 with free registration and renewal) with dedicated IPs, unlimited disk space, unlimited bandwith, unlimited email accounts, 100 subdomains, 50 databases, and Im hosted on linux servers (some hosts offer windows or linux) That runs about $180 a year but they dont offer much in the way of easy design and build tools (I use dreamweaver for web building) and their customer service has been going downhill alot so I wouldnt recommend them to someone who might need to rely on their support team these days.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (JThw8)*

ok sio if i wanted to have forums with pics {like here on the vortex} and pic galleries for build ups {like john has over @ KCW} i want to be able to keep it clean also {moderators}
what are we talking?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Rattysquare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattysquare* »_why bring back something that most everyone in this community hates? 


ive been thinking about this for a few days now, and i decided to ask "everyone in the community" this. does "everyone" hate what DBD did to people at HOODRIDE.COM, the act of getting ACVWs back up and running, or the label of hoodride itself?
i gues what im asking is what does "EVERYONE IN THE COMMUNITY" hate.


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

i didnt say EVERYONE, but a lot do. I think that people dont like what DBD did, and i also dont think that people like the "hoodride" label because it is used so freely now. but if you get it up and running again more power to you....id be there.


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

the term hoodride is a self-made term, DBD did not invent it, as he self-proclaimed. It's been around for decades in various names (rat rod, etc). I asked DBD when he "1st started" everything what's the difference between a hood ride and a rat ride, he couldn't answer it and instead locked the thread. (chopped bug isn't a hoodride, but a coachbuilt lowerrider is). Basically what he says whatever he feels like it is what it is or not, since he coined the term...
Everyone hates DBD for what he did (steal $$ and ran off, etc)
DBD has been known to ban people on his forum BEFORE they even sign up just because they told a joke about hoodride on the samba forum. This alone made alot of people hate hoodride in general.
Alot of people hated the attitude of the site (you have a slight rake therefore you suck, mine is lower than yours, etc). Not everyone was like that but still enough to annoy alot of people
There were unsafe rides that came out of the site. Not all projects were unsafe. But still enough to give everyone associated to them a bad name. 
If you want to restart it, I'd recommend doing so and calling it something else. There are already a few similar sites out there, getting everyone back to the way it was isn't going to happen, even if you get the hoodride name. You can buy ANY hosting space and host it there. If you want it to look exactly the same then you will need to find out what forum software they were using and install that on your host site. Be aware that if it becomes pretty popular and you get alot of traffic, you're basic hosting cost ($30/year) isn't big enough and may need to get a single server hosting option to get a bigger bandwidth ($100 or more PER MONTH).


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (nicnaor)*

Not to link this site w/hoodride....
but http://www.cultwagen.com/phpBB2/ seems to share at least a couple of the good thinks w/hoodride: Information & dropped dubs.I haven't registered, yet, but I'm starting to browse more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Not to link this site w/hoodride....
but http://www.cultwagen.com/phpBB2/ seems to share at least a couple of the good thinks w/hoodride: Information & dropped dubs.I haven't registered, yet, but I'm starting to browse more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I will have more DIY's here coming up by some of our members http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

im in it for the info and what not. not tryin to rip anyone off. ive looked around and havent really found anything like it. panscrapers, gotcamber... and so on. is there any im missing? "hoodrides" are the "rat rods" of VWS im all for it. theres always gonna be debates~~~rat rod~hot rod. hoodrides~what ever comes next. i guess im all for getting them back on the road, talking about them. i think that 10 years down the road when a "traditional hoodride" pulls into a show it will pull the same crowd that rats pull today. dont necessarily need hoodride.com i guess but it would be nice to have a place thats unjudged.


----------



## JThw8 (Dec 14, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_im in it for the info and what not. not tryin to rip anyone off. ive looked around and havent really found anything like it. panscrapers, gotcamber... and so on. is there any im missing? "hoodrides" are the "rat rods" of VWS im all for it. theres always gonna be debates~~~rat rod~hot rod. hoodrides~what ever comes next. i guess im all for getting them back on the road, talking about them. i think that 10 years down the road when a "traditional hoodride" pulls into a show it will pull the same crowd that rats pull today. dont necessarily need hoodride.com i guess but it would be nice to have a place thats unjudged. 

Try volksrods.com if you haven't seen it already.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (JThw8)*

ive see it thanx but its not exactly what im getting at. i think volKCWrods {pun intended} are one step further towards rat rods. im looking for something inbetween.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

your not discoloredcurrency on got camber are you ??


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_your not discoloredcurrency on got camber are you ??

tribunal? no, discoloredcurrency is discoloredcurrency on here, and he was on hoodride too


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Rattysquare)*

oh


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

right not me... im pretty much trutribunal2g everywhere


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

















Here's a shot I took at a car show a few hours ago. I knew you bastards would get a kick out of it. 
If you don't like it, read my sig. I got a few glasses ready for ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (Rattysquare)*









what year is this?


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (GTIStile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIStile* »_








what year is this? 

Thats mine







Its a 1967 300 SEL


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (Cort)*

/\ pm sent with a couple ?s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
















Here's a shot I took at a car show a few hours ago. I knew you bastards would get a kick out of it. 
If you don't like it, read my sig. I got a few glasses ready for ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I like the motor swap but talk about tring to make your car look like sHHiiit 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
fill me up a glass please










_Modified by carbalicious at 2:59 PM 2-10-2008_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Not to link this site w/hoodride....
but http://www.cultwagen.com/phpBB2/ seems to share at least a couple of the good thinks w/hoodride: Information & dropped dubs.I haven't registered, yet, but I'm starting to browse more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

 
cultwagen is pretty close i cant wait to take a closer look. is it new?


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

cultwagen has been around for about 1/2 year


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

cool ill definitly check it out. u guys mostly out west huh? im diein to find some AC v dubbers closer. im tryin to bring the scene here. there are a few guys around ive been in contact with.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

I have members on the east coast too
and some across the pond


----------



## Mk2doorgolf (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

HOODRIDE IS DEAD!!!!!!!!!!! "F" hoodride its gone... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## hoodride (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (Mk2doorgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2doorgolf* »_HOODRIDE IS DEAD!!!!!!!!!!! "F" hoodride its gone... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif










so much anger?....why get so excited over something thats dead in ur opinion? 
just a couple more pics


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (hoodride)*

I got no problem with hoodride, I like it personally. BUT.................This is rod is in a category that was around half a century before the word "hoodride" was even spoken








A badass picture none the less







I have a magazine with an article about the car. Gotta love the PBR can

_Quote, originally posted by *hoodride* »_










_Modified by 86westy at 8:39 PM 2-13-2008_


_Modified by 86westy at 8:40 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (86westy)*

rat rods and hoodrides are definitly along the same lines. thats the cool part. (i think)


----------



## Mk2doorgolf (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (hoodride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hoodride* »_

so much anger?....why get so excited over something thats dead in ur opinion? 
just a couple more pics 

















You and I were both there when hoodride was underground.. and then it seems like everybody owns a "hoodride" thats all im saying and yea Im down with some rat rods and **** like that but its one thing to be rockabilly punk to some ******* standing in a year full of red mud with no pre 67 beetles wanting 2k for his pos that arent worth that to begin with since he found out thats what people want. thats all I was trying to get at earlier.. I bought the hoodride **** I hung out with Derrick and Franz.. I sold there T-Shirts at bugjam 2 years ago.. I mean its just over now and it sucks but at the same time it got way, way too over played by everybody.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Mk2doorgolf)*

y does it have to be such a secret? everything becomes "NOT COOL" as soon as more the X amount of people are doing it.

i guess i just dont get it.
the cars are still gonna be built with or with out the "HOODRIDE" title.


----------



## ashortkidVW (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

I don't think it's as much that it has to be a secret, it's just that as more people try to replicate it, the chances of people misunderstanding the point of it, generally making the original idea a sad shell of what it once was becomes the norm.
For example, grunge was cool. Then super models in Paris were duplicating the grunge look - it had become "fashionable", stealing it of any power or novelty.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (ashortkidVW)*

thats my point. just because something becomes popular or mainstream doesnt have to kill it. 
i dont know i just dont get it...


----------



## sej683s (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_thats my point. just because something becomes popular or mainstream doesnt have to kill it. 
i dont know i just dont get it...

" If you wanna be one of the non-conformists, all you have to do is dress just like us and listen to the same music we do. "








that's what all this reminds me of


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (sej683s)*

yea i get that. be different till everyone is different then its all the same again.
i remember when PUNK was in back in the 80s now my kids think that EMO (or whatever its called today) is something new.


----------



## Mk2doorgolf (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

The whole purpose of me bitching about Hoodride was. I like the slammed, shiney wheels on a rusted POS but when you dont have a rusted car and people that dont know what they are talking about and then they call my car a "Hoodride" its like Yea thanks... thats just my point. not meaning to take it out of any of you guys just making a point between the difference.


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_i kinda see what youre saying but look at voodoo's car ,that things dope all around , and its cooler than a full resto in my eyes any day of the week








Its got character, it something that he drives and enjoys and its just cool

thats the look that I wanted to pull with my new beetle just to be completely different..it is arguable that its lazy or a crappy end to the cars...but at least they are being driven








if anyone needs info on hosting or getting a site up and going shoot me a pm. I am all about the Hoodride look and want to get that site back up and going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashortkidVW (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*

You can also look at it in the context of "what is art?" Looking at voodoo's car, he had a purpose, a look, that he was trying to achieve - it's a true honest expression. Like it's been said before, just leaving a car in a heap of mess and calling it a piece of art isn't art, or a movement or anything. It's just a car in a heap of a mess








Or if you look at a Jackson Pollock and say "Hey, I can throw a bunch of paint on a canvas too!" ... it's not the same.


_Modified by ashortkidVW at 3:40 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (ashortkidVW)*

its all a matter of the point of view.


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (ashortkidVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashortkidVW* »_
Or if you look at a Jackson Pollock and say "Hey, I can throw a bunch of paint on a canvas too!" ... it's not the same.

_Modified by ashortkidVW at 3:40 PM 2-27-2008_

haha Jackson Pollock
http://jacksonpollock.org/ 
move the mouse around and click randomly


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*

My mom is Hoodride.


----------



## sej683s (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio1.8T* »_My mom is Hoodride.

no, she doesn't have enough rust. let me fax you the spreadsheet that has the rust/surface area ratios that would make your mom an acceptable "hoodride". also, if your mom was born after a certain date, she can't be hoodride because after the cutoff, you're just a poser or copycat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzcat2001* »_
haha Jackson Pollock
http://jacksonpollock.org/ 
move the mouse around and click randomly

most fun I've had at work all day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GI-JOE* »_
most fun I've had at work all day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

its how i get through the day


----------



## 2.1 coupe (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*

*HoodRide is DEAD...!!!!!* 
Let it stay that way.....


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (2.1 coupe)*

uh hu thats right son


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

either way if/when i get my square and beetle they bothe will sport HOODRIDE stencils. dont worry carb i plan to get some of your decals also.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

no worries


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

carb do u have any that go across the windsheild?


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_carb do u have any that go across the windsheild?
Don't do it. Leave windshield stickers to the ricers.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (El Jarretto)*

im a h2o vw gut and i sport the local speed shop decal on my vr6 jetta. youve obviously havent been reading along. its not cool if everyone else is doin it. 
I ROLL HOWEVER I WANT thanx


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

no banners sorry man


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

thanx carb when i get going ill invest in some cult stickers. i would interested in some banners for the shop


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (PbRGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PbRGUY* »_
this is how I get around at the moment I don't think of it as a hoodride in fact i'm almost offended when people do.











Nice board, my other obsession is longboarding. I love to see longboards in people's pictures on here.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is it a GF Hurley, I have one of their boards.
Oh and all these cars on here are beautiful.


----------



## bartlett608 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (Birdmanhere)*

What is this thing???


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (bartlett608)*



bartlett608 said:


> What is this thing???
> Prehistoric airconditioner
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (bartlett608)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bartlett608* »_What is this thing???









better know as a "swamp cooler"


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

i need me one of those


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_i need me one of those 

yea i wanna rock one too


----------



## bartlett608 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

thats pretty sweet! does anyone know how they actually work?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (bartlett608)*

ad ice and drive i believe


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

















You can buy them here >>> http://www.drantiquecarparts.com/page15.html
They're expensive unless you can find a cheap used one.... but good luck with that!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

CARB 
has anyone over at THE CULT built their own powdercoating oven? i know i can use a conventional oven to do small parts but i wanna be able to do pans and frames.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (bartlett608)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bartlett608* »_What is this thing???









Blow Dryer. Hair care on the run...


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (PbRGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PbRGUY* »_You guys are going about this all wrong building a car is supposed to be a way for you to be unoriginal and for you to put your OWN flavor on a convas(car) some people like painted cars, some people like flames, some people love cars that are completely og and stock. I could go on and on about the all the ways people do cars....Just because someone runs into a car thats been sitting for 20+years pulls it ut of the weeds lowers it puts wheels on it and rolls it around doesn't have anything to do with being broke, its the way he wants his car to look, same with the guy who pulls the same car out of the weeds and pan off restos it. Its the way he wants his car! You call tese fads or whatever you want but look at it this way we would be absalutely nowhere if it wasn't for the old fads we borrow stuff from. Hotroders hate the term RATROD they don't think there cars are rats they are hotrods just like everyother guys hotrod they just don't send em' to a shop and throw 100 g's at a guy and say this is what they want done....they spend countless hours with friends planning on what there gonna do next or searching for parts. Its about you and what your imagination can come up with. Who cares if itsrusty or painted...who cares if its stock or modded....enjoy them for what they are. Until the man takes them away and we all end up teleporting everywhere!









this is how I get around at the moment I don't think of it as a hoodride in fact i'm almost offended when people do.








another one of the cars i've done

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









i totally agree with you man. personally i would love to have a car i could spray paint/stencil on and not care about scratching it and dinging it up. slammed, rusted, patina, etc. i'd call that a hoodride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
and i love the square, mine's similar.
















and BTW i'm not trying to say my car is a hoodride. it's just a nice clean aircooled dub that i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif



_Modified by Curt_mk2 at 11:24 PM 3-28-2008_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*

LABELS are just that....
i wouldn't consider the red squareback a hoodride either.
there has to be some sense of comfort knowing that a little dig in your door isnt goin to ruin your ride or cost $$$$


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

uhhhh.......... http://www.hoodrider.com./


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_uhhhh.......... http://www.hoodrider.com./









haha this is hilarious.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_CARB 
has anyone over at THE CULT built their own powdercoating oven? i know i can use a conventional oven to do small parts but i wanna be able to do pans and frames. 

My buddy tony (generations) on cultwagen can get that stuff powder coated
ask him


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

accually i wanna find a way to powdercoat pans myself. i just gotta get a way to bake them. is there a back yard way?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_uhhhh.......... http://www.hoodrider.com./









havent checked it out much yet just got back online 
saves me the head ache of tryin to get hoodride.com back up


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

found an accual definition (well sorta) BUMP


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_accually i wanna find a way to powdercoat pans myself. i just gotta get a way to bake them. is there a back yard way?

Built my own out of 2 amana side by side refridegerators piggybacked.
Measures 5.5'x.5.5'x3'. Digital controlled so the temp stays where I set it. Won't fluctuate like a normal oven that will go up and down 25 degrees in both directions during the heating cycle. 4 3000 watt elements, 50 amp SSR, 1000 degree insulation. Will go up to 700 degrees. Ceramic coating requires 500 degrees at 1 hour. Total cost $600. Paid for itself along time ago. More info here. http://forum.caswellplating.co...?f=18 









































_Modified by air skooled at 12:52 PM 4-16-2008_


_Modified by air skooled at 12:54 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *air skooled* »_
Built my own out of 2 amana side by side refridegerators piggybacked.
Measures 5.5'x.5.5'x3'. Digital controlled so the temp stays where I set it. Won't fluctuate like a normal oven that will go up and down 25 degrees in both directions during the heating cycle. 4 3000 watt elements, 50 amp SSR, 1000 degree insulation. Will go up to 700 degrees. Ceramic coating requires 500 degrees at 1 hour. Total cost $600. Paid for itself along time ago. More info here. http://forum.caswellplating.co...?f=18 









































_Modified by air skooled at 12:52 PM 4-16-2008_

_Modified by air skooled at 12:54 PM 4-16-2008_

awsome that was exactly what i was looking for thanx


----------



## Spools at 3 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*

He needs to get that piece of **** out of my backyard


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Spools at 3)*

this is definitly hood....


----------



## monoblanco (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Very interesting thread.
There's something to be said for taste, style and character.
Some people get it and some do not.
And that's fine by me.


----------



## monoblanco (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (monoblanco)*


----------



## monoblanco (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (monoblanco)*

apologies for the multiple posts.
i could not get the image to link right.
http://good-times.webshots.com...faVYP


----------



## Fuzz VW (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (monoblanco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monoblanco* »_apologies for the multiple posts.
i could not get the image to link right.
http://good-times.webshots.com...faVYP


Nice ride/Hood ride! 
He is my queen. She's a virgin.


----------



## vwbugman74 (Apr 24, 2008)

i don't think i could ever be proud about owning a "hoodride".


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (vwbugman74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugman74* »_i don't think i could ever be proud about owning a "hoodride".
Good for you.


----------



## vwbugman74 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (El Jarretto)*

however, i am proud to own a German (wolfsburg) built bug.
as for an austrian bug...
...Good for you


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (vwbugman74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugman74* »_i don't think i could ever be proud about owning a "hoodride".

thank god we live in america and everyone can have their own opinion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbugman74 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

agreed!


----------

